# Smokey Purple Eyes



## excusememiss (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Hun We love your vid but it's against forum rules to post links to our own blogs and channels.. You can put the link on the signature and refer to the link there .


----------



## excusememiss (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry, just figuring things out on spectra. Thanks!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

excusememiss said:


> Sorry, just figuring things out on spectra. Thanks!


its Ok  you can edit the signature after 10 posts and link there we love checking out new stuff!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 30, 2014)

And by the way def out your YouTube link on ur signature. That look was seriously awesome


----------



## excusememiss (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks! I definitely will.


----------



## Janice (May 1, 2014)

Hi there, please feel free to edit your original post and embed your video.





  In the editor (what you use to create or edit posts) along the top at the far left on the second bar of icons there is a film reel. If you click that and enter the link to your youtube video that's how you can embed it within your post so people can watch it (and you don't violate forum rules with links!).


----------



## excusememiss (May 2, 2014)

I edited the original post. Hope I embedded it correctly. Thanks for you help Janice!


----------

